# Marion County



## Robbie101

Just leased some ground in Marion County. First time ever hunting there. Can't wait to get down this weekend.


----------



## joey1919

What area?


----------



## Robbie101

Just south of Mauk, north of Buena Vista. Near Ronnie Rd.


----------



## jklaus

We hunt Marion co also. Our place is on mudridge rs off hwy 26 . My wife and I hunted this past weekend I shot an old doe and she had four hogs on but couldn't get a clear shot . Headed up tomarrow to get food plots in. Hope we got some rain up there yesterday.


----------



## charlieman

I'm just south of Marion.  Headed up to bow hunt sunday


----------



## Robbie101

We are basically 750 yards from Taylor County just inside the line of Marion. Just off 127. Going down Sunday and Monday to mow. Fix stands and what not. I hear there is some good deer in Marion and Taylor Counties. I hope we see one lol.


----------



## 01Foreman400

You'd be right Robbie.  Some good deer come out of those counties every season.  Good luck to ya buddy.


----------



## Robbie101

I can't wait buddy!!! This week is going by slower and slower as it gets closer.....


----------



## Robbie101

Did we ever get any rain down that way?


----------



## Robbie101

Well, whats the word in Marion guys. Seeing anything, any rain? Should we get excited lol?


----------



## dpoole

no rain


----------



## Robbie101

Anyone getting any daytime pix? We can't seem to buy a daytime photo.


----------



## Bwright

Were getting alot of daytime pics of young bucks and does. All of our decent bucks are still mostly at night.   

Right between buena vista and preston off 41


----------



## southernman13

Got some buddies hunting right near there on 153 and Forrest rd.  They haven't seen much yet. That's a good area. They're in Webster co. though


----------



## Robbie101

Anything new guys?


----------



## Patton

We've only saw 6 deer the past two days usually see 15 at least of a morning  haven't seen any in the afternoon


----------



## Bwright

Been at our lease since last thursday seen alot of small bucks chasing but nothing mature. Big boys are stil nocturnal. Had a few decent 8 points shot by others around us but said they were feeding??


----------



## SARA0724

Bwright said:


> Been at our lease since last thursday seen alot of small bucks chasing but nothing mature. Big boys are stil nocturnal. Had a few decent 8 points shot by others around us but said they were feeding??


I have a lease in Marion County. Been a trickle rut this year due to late November moon. I shot a 10 point on November 20th and yes he was feeding.


----------



## Robbie101

Be curious to see if things get better after the rain. Yall keep us updated.


----------

